# Oscar aka "little chubby ball of fluff" is 12 weeks old!



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Brrrr it's cold!









"See I CAN sit, now where is my treat?"









Favourite toy!









Sitting beautifully on the sofa.









So many toys, so little time!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

he is just so cute!! reminds me of my little bubbles

(taken the picture of cause its taken over ure post lol)


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

ahhh sorry they are so big!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What a lovely cute little chap. 

Sue


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Gundoggal, I saw the pic before you deleted it. Very cute.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh he is completely gorgeous  I just want to cuddle him lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

oh he's so cute!!! great pictures


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww he is cute,


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

He's adorable, looks like a small more compact Toby


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

He is just too cute! Love his apricot ears


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

He looks so cute on the pic where he makes sit... Like a little good behaved bear


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ow he is lovely
luv his little curls when hes wet
he as a lovely little face


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> ow he is lovely
> luv his little curls when hes wet
> he as a lovely little face


lol karen.thats why i like the light coloured ones....you can see them better


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> lol karen.thats why i like the light coloured ones....you can see them better


is this a champane one


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> is this a champane one


i "think" oscar is cream, or maybe light apricot?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> i "think" oscar is cream, or maybe light apricot?


look at you..........poodle expert lol


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your compliments. Very kind of you. 
Oscar sends a friendly lick xx



JANICE199 said:


> i "think" oscar is cream, or maybe light apricot?


The breeder said he's cream but the vet called it champagne - same difference to me! Champagne does sound posh though, doesn't it?!  He was much more apricot but he gets creamer (lol!) by the day!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> Thank you everyone for your compliments. Very kind of you.
> Oscar sends a friendly lick xx
> 
> The breeder said he's cream but the vet called it champagne - same difference to me! Champagne does sound posh though, doesn't it?!  He was much more apricot but he gets creamer (lol!) by the day!


nothing wrong with apricot and cream he's lovely


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

hes really cute hehe...love the bath picky


----------

